# Car register problem in mexico



## magmax (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi eveybody

I am new to this forum and I need some advice about my car registration.

Here is my situation

I am Canadian and I am living in Mexico for my work, got Fm3

LAst year, I purchase a car in the US and legaly impoted in mexico as a temporary import.

Got americain title to my name but do not have plate on it since i purchase it , only have a temporary register paper good for a month but it is already passed !.

I got a Mexicain insurance valid but only good for mexico

Here is my problem, I need to go in the US with my car in 2 weeks and need to contract an insurance in the US, since I am not resident in the US they do not want to give me insurance.

Other thing is that i do not have plate on the car, how can I get one ?
cannot import permanently the car in Mexico, cannot register it in Canada without having the car there.

What are my possibility ?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh, oh! You may be in a classic, "Catch 22" situation.
As a Canadian, you may not be able to register the car in the USA without a residence there.
You cannot register the car in Mexico.
You cannot register it, or even drive it in Canada.
You should have investigated these things before even buying the car.

So, the only recourse that I can see is to go to your Mexican insurance agent and purchase liability insurance for the time that you will be in the USA. Then, drive to Texas, rent a room quickly, get the receipt, car inspection, etc. and try to register the car in Texas.
Many of us are registered in various US states, but many, if not most, require a US Social Security Number, which puts you out in the cold.
Therefore, if you can't register in Texas with a rented room, you'll probably have to sell the car there. You can take a bus, or fly back to Mexico and either buy a car there, or do without.
Either way, don't forget that you MUST have Aduana remove the 'importada temporal' sticker from the car as you leave Mexico, so don't cross the border without looking for the Aduana/Bancercito offices to do that. Get the formal receipt and keep it safely forever. Failing to do so can cause you serious troubles and expense in the future.


----------



## magmax (Mar 5, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oh, oh! You may be in a classic, "Catch 22" situation.
> As a Canadian, you may not be able to register the car in the USA without a residence there.
> You cannot register the car in Mexico.
> You cannot register it, or even drive it in Canada.
> ...


selling the car is not an option, there should be another way to have it insured and temporay plated

When i purchase it, they gave me a temporal registration for 1 month, can I have this again at another dealer in texas ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you want to register the car in the USA, you will have to meet the requirements of the state and this will probably require establishing residence there. A cheap room will do, for just long enough to get it registered. Then, you can use a Texas based mailing service for future mailings for that purpose. The temporary paper plate cannot be renewed, or obtained elsewhere than the selling dealer. It does have a 30 day limit. Other than that, I know of no 'temporary plates' in other states. You will now need proof of residency in Texas, Vehicle inspection, etc. to get plates. You will also have to have a Texas driver's license, I believe. Go online to Texas DMV for the requirement details. I doubt very much that you can nationalize the car in Mexico, importing it permanently, as there are severe restrictions and it is very expensive; not worth doing for most people. As a Canadian, you would also have to permanently import the car to Canada in order to get plates there. That can also be expensive or impossible, for some cars.
If you have a close friend in a US state, you might be able to sell them the car, title it in their name, have them register and insure it and then rent it from them with a letter of permission to take it to Mexico. All of this assumes that the car is not financed in the USA; another potential complication.


----------



## magmax (Mar 5, 2010)

I Found another solution!

My dealer, where I purchased the car, will send me another temporary plate for 30 days.

This will also allow me to have the car insured for at least 30 days more.

Then, I will be able to cross the USA and legalize the car in Canada without problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope that works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

This is very easy, and would sure beat driving all the way back to either the US or Canada to fix it.

First, get your paper plate renewed as you mentioned. Then, on Google write in "J.J. Luna How to be invisible" and go to his website.

There, you can use an agent to form a New Mexico LLC corporation. There is no need to be a US resident in order to get this, and as part of the plan, you will get a resident agent/address to act as a place to receive any mail to the LLC. (and you will never get any mail unless you make a major screwup). The LLC is a US resident company.

There are no taxes due on this LLC. It costs less than $400 for the first 3 years, and then $99 a year after that for the agent's work. There are no annual filings or taxes due on the LLC. If you choose to, when you want to sell the car, you can simply sell the LLC to the buyer and they will own the car (avoiding any transfer taxes on the vehicle sale too).

Then, title the car under the LLC in the states recommended on this board (I think South Dakota is a favorite). You will then get your permanent plates for the car. Everything can be done by telephone or mail.

This LLC is normally used to protect your personal privacy, and JJ Luna has about 40+ years practicing what he preaches. He also uses the same LLC to act as his property owner, but I am not sure if this would work in Mexico.

FWIW, he also has an excellent board with questions and answers that may open your eyes to how things really work in the US and the world these days, in terms of privacy issues.


----------

